# Where to sell your property in Spain



## Veraaps (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi 

We are trying to sell our villa in Malaga in Spain. We have used a real estate agent earlier but nothing got done, and the house is still not sold. So we are trying to sell it ourself without a real estate agent. And was woundering if anybody in here now where we can publish our property. We know about Allpropertiesspain.com and Thinkspain. 

Is there anywhere else you would promote your property for many people to see it? 

Thank you 

Kind regards
Vera


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

idealista, fotocasa, kyero maybe.


----------



## Veraaps (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you. Kyero dont allow private ads only real estate agents.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Veraaps said:


> Thank you. Kyero dont allow private ads only real estate agents.


Do see some ads on Kyero, "direct from owners" but don't know if that is through a middleman or collective. Maybe worth scrolling through them till you find one and ask them how they did it.
Cheers and good luck
Gareth


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Veraaps said:


> Thank you. Kyero dont allow private ads only real estate agents.


I wasn't sure about Kyero, to be honest when looking I rarely bother with it as it has a poor layout and never enough info.

All we really look at are Idealista and Fotocasa.
I don't know why but Rightmove and Thinkspain we don't look at either but surely it's best to advertise across the board regardless.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

There are lots of sites claiming they can sell your property...at a cost! All you get are Nigerian scammers and time wasters. As much as I dislike them estate agents are the only way to go.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

We are currently potential Malaga buyers so a view from the other side. Obviously there are lots of buyer opportunities at the moment and lots of sites.

We give up quickly on sites that:

have some entries with no photos
that offer a few photos of furniture (seems a spanish thing)
that do not have quality filters on location, price, type of property and bedrooms as a minimum.
that have small numbers of offerings on our fairly wide criteria.

fussy or what but my wife still finds about 5 new targets a day. We find rightmove the best site and go there first.

But in reality we are unlikely to buy from the net. We use it to get a feel. We will wander about Malaga region, find local agents, and get them to show us some options. So I guess if we were your target buyer I'd go for net with local representation. 

We find rent for a month or two prior to buy very attractive and have been offered that at several properties.

One thing that interests me are the sites that show price history but I'm really not sure if a property that has hung around and been reduced twice in a year is an opportunity or is possibly downwind of the sewage processing plant.

But good luck whatever way you go.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

alborino said:


> We give up quickly on sites that:
> 
> have some entries with no photos
> that offer a few photos of furniture (seems a spanish thing)
> ...


Same here, I can safely say no photos don't even get clicked on.
Also have an outside view of your house and yard as the opening photo.
If it's a semi don't call it in with the detatched properties.
Location is important, one of the reasons I don't like Kyero is it bundles houses that are not in the area you are looking for and the agents do not label them correctly.
The other more important reason for location is I'm not even coming to visit a house unless I have located it and checked the cadastral first so you might as well list the address and mark it on a map. If you put the rough area down on the map I will find it regardless 90% of the time so it saves a buyer a lot of faffing on google maps.
Finally advertise the fact your property is legal, have the paperwork at hand so when it is requested we don't have to wait for various visits to town halls for it all.

Personally the less we can deal with agents the better, all of our visits have been organised via the net and if a house is listed via an agent as well as the seller we will always contact the seller first.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yip us too, potential buyers searching the est agent sites.

No photos forget it. Unclear pics or untidy house forget it too. 

Its unbelievable the rubbish pics some sellers put on


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll add to the above 'searchers' ...

The lack of photos on some sites can mean something is being hidden? Also, always search going through several pages, the amount of times you find the same house listed, with a gradual decline in asking price is quite often. My preferred sites also include Build size/Land size in Sqm. This is very important as there are numerous houses with say 3/4 bedrooms crammed into small builds ... No thank you!!

I'll let you into a secret at this point, I find a property I like, then find out the area it's in, town and local area, then I go on Google maps and try to find it. Recently I've done this, I found out the neighbour was renting out a apartment as a BnB let, but also knew the owner of the house I'm searching for ;-) I make some inquiries and now the vendor knows that he can save agency fees as a potential buyer has dealt with him directly ... Both parties are happy and the vendor doesn't lose a wedge of money in any sale to me down the line. Research, Research, Research ... Find the home, contact the vendor and deal with a private sale. All searches etc obviously still get done by lawyers, but so far this method has worked for me ... Pity I'm three months premature in searching though ;-/


----------



## Veraaps (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for all the tips and advice. We will work on the pictures, and make sure we get the best ad possible for our property. Then we publish them on Thinkspain and Allpropertiesspain.com, i think that is good sites and i hope we get a lot of interest. 

Thank you 

Vera


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

And above all, don't forget to price it to sell. If you want to sell it, that is.



Veraaps said:


> Thank you for all the tips and advice. We will work on the pictures, and make sure we get the best ad possible for our property. Then we publish them on Thinkspain and Allpropertiesspain.com, i think that is good sites and i hope we get a lot of interest.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Vera


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I find idealista and fotocasa the best for selling and buying - and renting too. You can narrow down your search requirements very easily, important for buyers, and provide lots of photos and information on your listing, essential for serious sellers. I have my house for sale on both and find most agents hang them there too. I've also used milanuncios and have had contacts through all three. I did have the house on Rightmove, Zoopla and several other UK-based sites and gave up. These sites tend to only be visited by British buyers and why limit yourself to only that sector?


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Veraaps said:


> Thank you for all the tips and advice. We will work on the pictures, and make sure we get the best ad possible for our property. Then we publish them on Thinkspain and Allpropertiesspain.com, i think that is good sites and i hope we get a lot of interest.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Vera


Oh, one last thing from me. It's probably been mentioned in this thread already? But take the photos when it's gloriously sunny ... Keep the dream alive for us Northern Europeans. The amount of agents who get lazy and snap away on gloomy 'British winter' looking days ... :confused2:


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We also heard of a lot of properties through word of mouth from folks in the area we wanted to buy in , we have family there so that helped but maybe worth making sure it is known your property is for sale locally


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Expatliving said:


> Oh, one last thing from me. It's probably been mentioned in this thread already? But take the photos when it's gloriously sunny ... Keep the dream alive for us Northern Europeans. The amount of agents who get lazy and snap away on gloomy 'British winter' looking days ... :confused2:


The pics with bad weather can be a downer but when the house is untidy, clothes lying on floor, cluttered rooms, dirty windows etc its a wonder the vendors think they have any chance of a sale


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

On the other hand some Agents are brilliant at photography. Ones showing a nice villa but not the 6 floor apartment block overlooking the garden or leaving out a large pylon close by. As someone has said, best to do a street view or walk about on Google.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Locating the property first is a must, I guess it depends on what you are after but if you don't want one on rustic land it is the only way to make sure you don't waste a day visiting properties that are all rustic.
Amongst other things.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> The pics with bad weather can be a downer but when the house is untidy, clothes lying on floor, cluttered rooms, dirty windows etc its a wonder the vendors think they have any chance of a sale


There was one house that we looked at:

There was a double bed still with bed clothes as though the last occupant only just got out of it and there was a large tabby cat asleep on it.
The floor of the second storey had a three inch wide crack right through to the floor below, that ran the full width of the house.
The only sink appeared to be in an outhouse and the water (cold only) came from a tank mounted on brick-pillars and fed by a hand-pump from a well.

It's plus points were that it only cost 45k (2006) and it had 24 olive trees.


----------

